# Roof Leak & Repair



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well another problem with the camper. This isn't the first leak I've fixed and I'm afraid this one may be beyond my doing. I've fixed this area a couple other times.

1st - I put down new self-leveling caulk (can't think of name) and that lasted a while.

2nd - I took the seam apart and found that from the factory the siding didn't even go all the way up to the seam track piece. There was almost an 1" gap between the siding and the track piece. I took the screws out and a couple at the very top weren't even hitting the wood/aluminum framing and were rusted real bad.

So I went to Lowes and got some 3" long outdoor rust resistant screws. Cleaned everything out and sealed it up as good as I could.

Well now when you look towards that corner of the roof it's like there is a hole underneath the cap and roof section at that corner. You can see what I'm talking about in the pics.

In this one you can't really see the divit/hole but i'm pushing down about 1/2-3/4"










This one you can kind of see the hole I'm talking about and it's the same on the other side of the front cap seal.



















This on is the hole on the cap side. It takes no effort whatsoever to push down on this area. I've silconed that seal piece twice but it seems like it doesn't want to hold at all.









I was wondering if anyone here has done this kind of repair before and could tell me how involved it would be. Although I already have an idea of how involved it's going to be.

What's all is under the roof and from cap? Is it plywood or what.

Anyone know of where I could get some cut away pics of what material is the camper walls and roof?

Oh and it's an 08 31RQS Outback Travel Trailer


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

my trailer has the rubber roof and then 7/16" aspenite (chip board) under that. the chip board is screwed to the steel rafters. i gotta think your's is similar, but i am not certain. take the interior trim piece down from one of your roof vents, and you can see what is going on up there pretty clearly. i had this problem on mine recently:

http://www.dogandtrailer.com/problems-with-your-rvcamper/roof-inspection/

eternabond tape might help you bridge the gap there.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do not use silicon as it will not adhere to the rubber roof for any length of time. Use Dicor self leveling caulk but first you really need to clean the area or nothing will stick to it very well.

The roof deck under the rubber roof does not come completely to the side wall of the trailer. So I would not worry too much about that.

There is nothing under the front skin other than insulation and aluminum studs mounted from side to side.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I know you can't use silcone on the rubber roof. I just used it on the front cap and seal part where you can see the cap seperate from the trim piece. I thought I cleaned it pretty good as well. As far as for the roof I always use the dicor stuff, no silicone there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

After looking at the pictures again I see that my perspective was off on the last photo. Were you laying on the roof and leaning over the front to push in on the Filon front cap material? If that is correct then that area does take silicone but I think you will need to pull the trim channel off and see how bad they missed the top cross stud. The top of the front should line up with a cross stud for the trip channel to screw into.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

No I am on a latter leaned up against the left (Drivers side) of the camper. I just held the camera out in front of me, facing me when I took the pic. But yeah that section in the last pic where my finger is pushing down is the front cap section (Filon Front).

We have just about talked outselves into trading it due to all the other leaks we've had. Not sure I want to go with another Outback camper but the new 2012/2013 Outback bunkhouses are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, as you can see in my signature I have the same 31rqs and have not had one leak or even a fear of a leak. Not to say you should not have one or that I should expect one but don't completely shut out Outback.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hear ya Andy and we haven't. I've been looking at other campers and to be honest the Outback 312BH is the ONLY ONE that fits out needs. We have a son, Black Lab, and a Maltipoo so with a cage big enough for the lab and one for the Maltipoo we need the extra room the bunkhouse gives us. I have been looking at campers since yesterday afternoon up until now and haven't found anything besides the Outback that I like.

We really love/d out camper! If it wasn't for the leaks....which I can handle a small leak here and there. But I'm afraid this has done it for us on this camper.


----------

